# Kitchen wall unit with plate rack



## martlewis (22 Sep 2009)

Hey all,

Am needing a bit of help please. Am about to start work on a new wall unit for my kitchen but need to find a plan or some pics to draw a plan from for inspiration. I've got a farmhouse style kitchen and want a wall unit, cupboards either side and an integrated plate rack in between, if that makes sense.

Has anyone any suggestions or links to pics or plans I could look at please?

Thanks,

M.


----------



## mickthetree (22 Sep 2009)

simplistic but my friends parents paid quite a bit for these.

Its all painted pine. TBH once its painted I couldn't actually see any difference to MDF at all. No grain shows. Anyway maybe some ideas.

Maybe give you some ideas. I'm sure the others will give you some pointers.

















Looking for one I took of a unit in a shop, but cant find it at the moment.

Could order some designer kitchen catalogues to get some ideas?


----------

